# Products/Companies that flomped



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

After reading Alex L's "what was the 'in' product when you joined?" thread, I thought that, it'd be interesting to see if there's been any products/conpanies that've went off the market as quick as they've come on, in the past.

For example, has there been any products that have totally failed and were removed?

Probably a stupid thread and a waste of time to some but, being relatively new to the detailing scence, it'd be interesting to know what has passed over the years.

All the best,
Rían P


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Mainz?

:lol:


----------



## smegal (Aug 14, 2009)

Autobrite, they are still going. But not on here. A shame as their rebranded products were the same as other more trendy brands and a few £ cheaper for the same product.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Is it Autobrite that does the Magnifoam as I wasn't impressed with that... I am sure I have some samples of there tyre dressing to try out next! and add to my on going test.


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

smegal said:


> Autobrite, they are still going. But not on here. A shame as their rebranded products were the same as other more trendy brands and a few £ cheaper for the same product.


What happened autobrite anyway? When i joined, it was all about their foam lances.


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

Kimo said:


> Mainz?
> 
> :lol:


Best not go there lol


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

Brian1612 said:


> Is it Autobrite that does the Magnifoam as I wasn't impressed with that... I am sure I have some samples of there tyre dressing to try out next! and add to my on going test.


Yeah i'm pretty sure they do the magifoam, remember it from the group buy tet had.

Also that it's a good thread of yours Brian. There're so many threads about tyre dressing that have loads of opinion but never a final conclusion.
Keep up the good work!


----------



## smegal (Aug 14, 2009)

Rían P said:


> What happened autobrite anyway? When i joined, it was all about their foam lances.


I think they had a few complaints about slow orders etc and didn't handle them well on here. I think they're still doing pretty well though.

I guess a victim of their own success.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Rían P said:


> What happened autobrite anyway? When i joined, it was all about their foam lances.


They took about 3 months to send out orders then just deleted any negative comments and finally deleted their section

Yeah magifoam is good if you want a foamy car that has not a single bit of cleaning power, and their lances are just the same as others but with a different sticker and £20 more :lol:


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

Well....that sums that up lol :lol:


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

I think AB are still doing well but they just went a bit nuts. Too many offers and, presumably, not enough profit to employ people to handle the traffic. If the rumour mill is correct, having their supplier start competing with them likely can't have helped matters. 

A big one that comes to mind is concours car care. I only tried the tar/iron combination product (which beat car pro to being the first) and it was potent stuff. They were talked about all the time so I assumed their other stuff was good too. But there was negative press and then some really unpleasant stories (the truth of which will long since have been expunged from the forum). So they are totally gone now. 

Wolf's, whilst still here, are not the force they once were. They used to be discussed on every other thread. In fairness, I guess it is very tough to keep ahead on here because you have to compete with AF.


----------



## BadgerJCW (Dec 20, 2013)

adjones said:


> I think AB are still doing well but they just went a bit nuts. Too many offers and, presumably, not enough profit to employ people to handle the traffic. If the rumour mill is correct, having their supplier start competing with them likely can't have helped matters.
> 
> A big one that comes to mind is concours car care. I only tried the tar/iron combination product (which beat car pro to being the first) and it was potent stuff. They were talked about all the time so I assumed their other stuff was good too. But there was negative press and then some really unpleasant stories (the truth of which will long since have been expunged from the forum). So they are totally gone now.
> 
> Wolf's, whilst still here, are not the force they once were. They used to be discussed on every other thread. In fairness, I guess it is very tough to keep ahead on here because you have to compete with AF.


Who is their supplier?


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

It is a shame Heritage Wax didn't last long. Their liquid wax was lovely to use and very well priced at just over a tenner.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

BadgerJCW said:


> Who is their supplier?


:tumbleweed:


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

adjones said:


> I think AB are still doing well but they just went a bit nuts. Too many offers and, presumably, not enough profit to employ people to handle the traffic. If the rumour mill is correct, having their supplier start competing with them likely can't have helped matters.
> 
> A big one that comes to mind is concours car care. I only tried the tar/iron combination product (which beat car pro to being the first) and it was potent stuff. They were talked about all the time so I assumed their other stuff was good too. But there was negative press and then some really unpleasant stories (the truth of which will long since have been expunged from the forum). So they are totally gone now.
> 
> Wolf's, whilst still here, are not the force they once were. They used to be discussed on every other thread. In fairness, I guess it is very tough to keep ahead on here because you have to compete with AF.


God knows why anyone has to compete with af......

So far I can't think of anyone that has actually gone bust....all the ones mentioned so far are still going


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

Dougnorwich said:


> God knows why anyone has to compete with af......
> 
> So far I can't think of anyone that has actually gone bust....all the ones mentioned so far are still going


Have to compete because then every DW thread would be about AF and there wouldn't be any point paying money to be here.

Are CCC still going? I know that they disappeared and had heard they tried to start again but never heard much more.


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

adjones said:


> I think AB are still doing well but they just went a bit nuts. Too many offers and, presumably, not enough profit to employ people to handle the traffic. If the rumour mill is correct, having their supplier start competing with them likely can't have helped matters.
> 
> A big one that comes to mind is concours car care. I only tried the tar/iron combination product (which beat car pro to being the first) and it was potent stuff. They were talked about all the time so I assumed their other stuff was good too. But there was negative press and then some really unpleasant stories (the truth of which will long since have been expunged from the forum). So they are totally gone now.
> 
> Wolf's, whilst still here, are not the force they once were. They used to be discussed on every other thread. In fairness, I guess it is very tough to keep ahead on here because you have to compete with AF.


Now that's a response! Lol

To me, this is brilliant. I've have never heard of concours car care but at a stage, both weekend warriors like myself and detailers have used.
It's funny how a company can totally vanish, with few, if any traces left behind.

I also never knew that Wolf's were any bigger than they currently are. They seem like the firm that the odd person uses, or the company that you'd buy the odd product off, just to fill your online basket to reach the free delivery threshold. Nothing against Wolf's chemicals, to be honest i'd quite like to try their product, as well as the fact i quite like the logo lol

As you say, AF seems to be quite popular here! Yet to try their products also.

Thanks for such a truly interesting post :thumb:


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

Shiny said:


> It is a shame Heritage Wax didn't last long. Their liquid wax was lovely to use and very well priced at just over a tenner.


Again, never heard of Heritage Wax.

Do you think the low price gave a bad impression. If it was £30 a bottle, presented in a suitcase with a certificate of authenticity, it could've been a different story!!

Funny how a USP, whether it be simply via branding, can make or brake a firm.


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Shinearama is one that comes to mind! Visited their unit ages ago to pick some Swissvax stuff up once. Seemed like really nice guys.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Kash-Jnr said:


> Shinearama is one that comes to mind! Visited their unit ages ago to pick some Swissvax stuff up once. Seemed like really nice guys.


Funny you say that lol

Just been reading back on their old threads

They're still about though ...


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Kimo said:


> Funny you say that lol
> 
> Just been reading back on their old threads
> 
> They're still about though ...


Yeah they came back with that MB Viano enhancement or some tosh.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Kimo said:


> They took about 3 months to send out orders then just deleted any negative comments and finally deleted their section
> 
> Yeah magifoam is good if you want a foamy car that has not a single bit of cleaning power, and their lances are just the same as others but with a different sticker and £20 more :lol:


FYI, no DW Sponser can just 'delete' their section


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

-Kev- said:


> FYI, no DW Sponser can just 'delete' their section


Maybe not delete themselves but they certainly had it removed as did they get people's negative threads removed though


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

I don't recall them asking for negative posts/threads to be removed. I do however recall DW admin/mods getting alot of flack due to their somewhat lacking customer service - for whatever reason..


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

Kimo said:


> Maybe not delete themselves but they certainly had it removed as did they get people's negative threads removed though


Would have more respect for a firm that puts its hand up and says "look, we've done wrong and we'll try to rectify it" than to be sleeket and delete negative comments.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Ccc all i can think shame as ceramisheild got nearly two year out of.
Heratige wax i believe only did one product


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

wet glaze comes to mind


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

cheekymonkey said:


> wet glaze comes to mind


Was this just a product that failed?


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

no it was a good product company fell through


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

chrisc said:


> Ccc all i can think shame as ceramisheild got nearly two year out of.


Same here, put it on wife's '13 plate when she got it new & it's only recently degraded.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

The only one that i can think of since i joined was Wax-Tec, used their stuff all the time, then it joined another company and became Imperial Wax


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

muzzer42 said:


> The only one that i can think of since i joined was Wax-Tec, used their stuff all the time, then it joined another company and became Imperial Wax


Have the products stayed the same quality since they joined?
I think i read a wee bit about imperial wax


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

muzzer42 said:


> The only one that i can think of since i joined was Wax-Tec, used their stuff all the time, then it joined another company and became Imperial Wax


Oh yeah... Car skin I think. I read that many products were to be the same (which is good) but it hasn't been fast on the take off.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Rían P said:


> Have the products stayed the same quality since they joined?
> I think i read a wee bit about imperial wax


No idea, haven't seen them about for a while but i'm still using a wax-tec shampoo i bought about a year ago


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Shiny said:


> It is a shame Heritage Wax didn't last long. Their liquid wax was lovely to use and very well priced at just over a tenner.


That's the 1st one that came to mind...I think I still have a bottle somewhere!

Wax-It magazine also fell by the wayside. Not a bad idea, but very difficult to get a critical mass.


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

Bero said:


> That's the 1st one that came to mind...I think I still have a bottle somewhere!
> 
> Wax-It magazine also fell by the wayside. Not a bad idea, but very difficult to get a critical mass.


Always thought about a detailing magazine, but because it's a very specific hobby, it's hard to, as you say, get a critical mass.
Suppose with Detailing World, it'd be kind of obsolete too.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

chrisc said:


> Ccc all i can think shame as ceramisheild got nearly two year out of.
> Heratige wax i believe only did one product


ceramishield was from an american company but cant remember the name:wall:


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

yeah have been told before but cant remember who by i would have had half a tub spare if steve had not decided to ceramic coat is concrete path with half of it:lol:


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Did his path look nice after


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

the inch square still beads today


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

cheekymonkey said:


> ceramishield was from an american company but cant remember the name:wall:


http://www.element119.com


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Shiny said:


> http://www.element119.com


thats the fellow :thumb:


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

I think it was Pro-detailing who were maybe the first to sell zaino over here? Nick I think the guy was who worked at Rolls Royce.

Although I recall it being family/personal reasons they closed down. They did awesome polishing pads and may have been a specific polish they sold too.


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

There's also Waxamomo who are shutting up shop.
There was Glacier but are now Frost (really nice products)


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

Wolfs nano trim sealant, brake duster


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Weakstat did they go bust ? There Jett was awsome


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Permanon ?


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

ffrs1444 said:


> Weakstat did they go bust ? There Jett was awsome


Nah werkstat is still around. They make the Carlack products dont they?

The Jett has been discontinued but they're still going


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Rayaan said:


> Nah werkstat is still around. They make the Carlack products dont they?
> 
> The Jett has been discontinued but they're still going


I believe it's the other way round. 
Werkstat are no longer.
and was originally made by carlack.

Theirs a post on here in the polished bliss section from rich all about it.


----------



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

WhiteRoc_170 said:


> I believe it's the other way round.
> Werkstat are no longer.
> and was originally made by carlack.
> 
> Theirs a post on here in the polished bliss section from rich all about it.


See here on polished bliss website

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/blog/2014/11/introducing-the-carlack-range/


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks so I was right.


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Wilco said:


> Permanon ?


Permanon never really left. The U.K. distributor wasn't able to keep up with sales and their existing work load in their marina and nobody replaced them. They do have someone now in the U.K. who has picked up the baton and Marcus in Germany was talking of getting back onto DW but I haven't been in touch with them for a few months.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

WhiteRoc_170 said:


> Thanks so I was right.


Yes, I thought it was the other way round.

Not too sure on whether werkstat have actually ceased though as they still have an active website with some products?


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

PB Blog said:


> The reason for this decision remains unclear, but Werkstat have advised that when products bearing their name do eventually reappear on the market they will be significantly different to those in the current range.


Sounds to me that they had a manufacture or licensing agreement with Carlack that came to an end, and Carlack refused to renew it.

It was in Wesrstat's interest to continue (there were selling plenty and had agreat name)...and the line that future products will be significantly different sounds like it will be a new manufacturer.



Rayaan said:


> Yes, I thought it was the other way round.
> 
> Not too sure on whether werkstat have actually ceased though as they still have an active website with some products?


----------

